# Trying to overclock however I can't select any of the ratios as they are greyed out.



## mj0nes (Mar 14, 2021)

Title. Do I need to change a setting so I can edit these?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You should have mentioned your GPU, but if you're doing it in bios, try by disabling "Game Boost".


----------

